# 400 Case



## jnull (Aug 29, 2009)

Can any one tell me what year is my case 400. Ser.# 8066373.It has Super Diesel on the hood.Engine #6400-a.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Joe! Does this link help you out?

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/4/6/465-ji-case-400.html


----------



## jnull (Aug 29, 2009)

*case 400*

It helped out for the year 1955 but don't no if its can be a Super with 6400-a engine.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

chances are the 6400A is the block casting number. The super wasn't made till 1957. Good luck with it.
caseman-d


----------

